# The Discovery Park Snibston Jan 2016



## MD (Jan 12, 2016)

Snibston Colliery was one of three coal mines sunk in the 1820s and 1830s that helped create the town of Coalville in north-west Leicestershire. Snibston Colliery was created by the famous engineers George, and Robert Stephenson and produced coal continuously from 1833 to 1983. When it finally closed in 1985, the site was bought by Leicestershire County Council with the aim of preserving the most important buildings, turning the rest of the derelict site into a recreational area and building a major new museum of science and working life. The Discovery Park opened in 1992 and closed 31st july 2015..
Visited with MrSam and Goldie 


second by matt allen, on Flickr


tracks by matt allen, on Flickr



tower by matt allen, on Flickr



stars by matt allen, on Flickr


fanhouse by matt allen, on Flickr



topone by matt allen, on Flickr



headstock-2 by matt allen, on Flickr



wheels by matt allen, on Flickr



plant by matt allen, on Flickr


museum by matt allen, on Flickr



winding- by matt allen, on Flickr​


----------



## krela (Jan 12, 2016)

Some fantastic photos there MD. I didn't know this had closed, such a shame.


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2016)

Fair Play to your council, they didn't do a bad job a that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2016)

Loving that one...


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice one, some good shots there.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 12, 2016)

Tried to take my kid there late last year but it was er shut! Thought about an explore, not sure if there is anything in the main building still?
Does seem a shame it all looked newly set up!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 12, 2016)

Shame about it having closed looks really interesting


----------



## Rubex (Jan 12, 2016)

Excellent photos


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 12, 2016)

Brilliant photography, I do enjoy low light shots


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 12, 2016)

Excellent shots
Good work MD


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 12, 2016)

absolutely best quality photos , captured perfectly, I love number 4


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautifully shot


----------



## King Al (Jan 13, 2016)

Superb pics MB great looking splore this!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2016)

I suspect lack of funding closed it like so many museums etc! It will be interesting to see what happens to it regarding development.Superb photography,a collection to be proud of MD.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 15, 2016)

Love those shots from the headstock. It was a fantastic place to take the kids. Just the right mix of education and entertainment. Real shame it's closed - there's not many other tourist attractions in Coalville.


----------

